# Hello! from the Philippines. This would be the start of my beekeeping journey :)



## Muy Muyen (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm happy to find this Forum. Please bear with me as I'm new to beekeeping. I just got enrolled in a beekeeping class here in our country and I'm excited to share my learnings. More power to beekeepers!


----------



## Marti (Jun 29, 2014)

Mabuhay
and Welcome


----------



## R.Varian (Jan 14, 2014)

Welcome and good Luck


----------



## B52EW (Jun 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum...enjoy the journey!


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Muy Muyen said:


> I'm happy to find this Forum. Please bear with me as I'm new to beekeeping. I just got enrolled in a beekeeping class here in our country and I'm excited to share my learnings. More power to beekeepers!


Muy - how far from Manila are you?


----------



## Muy Muyen (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi max2, about 1 to 2 hour drive. I'm from pampanga.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Muy!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to Bee Source. It will be interesting to hear about your bee keeping experiences. Good luck.


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

welcome


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Welcome to Bee Source, Muy!

How many hives you would like to keep after the bee class graduation? 
Is the class more of a basic beekeeping course or there is more to it like raising your own queens for
the hive expansion?


----------



## Muy Muyen (Jan 10, 2017)

beepro said:


> Welcome to Bee Source, Muy!
> 
> How many hives you would like to keep after the bee class graduation?
> Is the class more of a basic beekeeping course or there is more to it like raising your own queens for
> the hive expansion?


Hello beepro, 

Actually I already have 2hives on my lemon farm and if my class went well, I'm planning to expand them to 10 hives for my first year. 

I think the class is both basic and advance since the class has a field works and they send me the syllabus, but they didn't mentioned if they're going to teach us raising our own queens. My class would be on Feb 20'th and it would be for a week.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Actually with only a week of basic teaching I don't think you will learn much there.
Hope the course is not too expensive either. Maybe they might have an advanced class
for you later on with queen rearing teaching too.


----------



## Muy Muyen (Jan 10, 2017)

beepro said:


> Actually with only a week of basic teaching I don't think you will learn much there.
> Hope the course is not too expensive either. Maybe they might have an advanced class
> for you later on with queen rearing teaching too.


Fin, I think your inbox was full


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------

